# Fourth of July Week sale



## HardBody (Jul 4, 2017)

*Happy Fourth of July Week. Earn 44% OFF everything at americanresearchlabs.com by using promo code FOURTH at checkout. 

* *Why use americanresearchlabs.com? *
** Industry BEST Pricing!  There is no better bottom line pricing out there.*
* *FREE USPS PRIORITY SHIPPING*
** Number 1 in customer service in the industry. *
** All Products both peptides and liquids are third party tested. No other company in the industry does anything close for its customers. There's no better product out there period*


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 4, 2017)

Who is the 3rd party testing lab?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 4, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Who is the 3rd party testing lab?


Tillacle Labs


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 4, 2017)

****!!!!! 
I forgot to hit the disapprove button. 

Some one one help me out. I turned him back green.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 4, 2017)

I can vouche for their stane, cialis and cialias/Viagra combo. Ecks aporoved. Been using them for a month now


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 5, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> ****!!!!!
> I forgot to hit the disapprove button.
> 
> Some one one help me out. I turned him back green.


I gotchu bro


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2017)

Same as Ecks - the cialis and stane are good. been using for appx. 3 weeks.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 5, 2017)

The products may be great and all but it's a little rash to jump in there expecting us all to **** on the first date.


----------

